# Linksys wirless G USB adapter not working



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

Hi firstly this product is REFURBISHED. Original price was like 75 and i got it for 18.99 refurbished. It was working for quite a while, but I rarely shut off my computer for many reasons. These days I turn off my computer quite often, every single time i turn off my computer and turn it back on, the adapter does not work!!! The linksys wireless network monitor displays "disabled" and the windows xp configurations says no wireless networks detected. I have resorted to re installing the adapter every single time i turn on the computer.

A while back I purchased a second adapter because I was very happy with this one, this one was for the same price and it was not refurbished, it was simply on clearance, and i have no problems with it.

I myself installed both adapters, following the instructions perfectly, and did them both the exact same way. What can I do so that I wont have to re install the adapter each time i turn on the computer?

Here is the link. http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=3225039789B12


----------



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link to the Wireless G USB network adapter with speedbooster, this is the exact product, and i have 2 of them. http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=3225039789B12


----------



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

Hi, unfortunately there were no replies but in case some one else has the same problem I am going to post how I fixed my adapter. I simply removed everything that related to this device from control panel, program files, and device manager (note: remove from device manager while device is plugged in) and re install the driver. The box clearly states to run the CD first for best results, however that did not work for me multiple times, instead i plugged the device in, then put the CD in and installed the files. This worked and my device still is working after the computer restarts. The only problem i am now having is the fact that this the Linksys Wireless Network Monitor will not pick up any signals, the Windows Wirless Configuration Utility does work however. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## bernardallen (Feb 16, 2009)

ahhh ... i restarted my comp and my linksys wireless-g usb is not working :sigh: !! .. i tried re-installing it but my linksys can't search any connections :4-dontkno .. i don't kno what to do .. i still haven't bought a new one .. HELP ME !


----------



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

try using the windows wireless network configuration utility as opposed to the linksys one,. The linksys one is stupid and messes up all the time. If nothing is working try my things from above.


----------



## kingofthegrill (May 4, 2008)

o i see you are using windows 98, k then i dont know what to do sorry haha, upgrade to XP


----------

